

World's smallest Arc server - krishna2
http://arcfn.com/2009/08/worlds-smallest-arc-server.html

======
profquail
Wow, I was just reading about the SheevaPlug this morning. I was thinking
about buying one to play with, and perhaps to make a portable LAMP development
server (plus, it'd make a cheap little SVN box as well).

~~~
statictype
Yeah, its weird because my SheevaPlug just arrived in the mail 2 days ago and
I've been thinking about what to do with it. My original thought was to couple
it with my arduino board and see if I can do anything useful with that. On
second though, a cheap network storage device and auto-backup system also
sounds useful.

~~~
minsight
If you want a cheap SheevaPlug-based network storage device, you should look
at the Pogoplug at www.pogoplug.com

------
es
Such device can be great to ship your web products to customers. For example
you can create CRM system or web gallery and ship it on SheevaPlug. So client
will be able to plug it in his local network and have it working without any
complex setup.

